# Haunted Hermle



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Have a Dutch decorated wall clock which was serviced about two years ago. In hindsight, the man who did it was an Omega watch specialist, so may not know much about clocks!!!! However, it gains ten minutes over 24 hours, I set it right, then it keeps reasonable time over eight days, then will lose time over the next few days. Chaotic is the best word - or is our house haunted? My better half says take it back, but perhaps he won't be able to improve its timekeepin.

I was under the impression that Hermle were decent movements? I could find another movement and whip the old one out. Anyone else has this experience of chaotic timekeeping???

Thanks

Mike


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Mike, yes Hermle do good movements.....

I would not swop the movements though, it's a bit like swopping the engine in your car to make it run better. :lookaround:

Is it spring wound or with weights? I get the feeling its one of those big Dutch Zartskeel things with the horse pendulum emblem??

If it's spring wound then sounds like the springs are a bit sticky and not supplying smooth power, would need a clean and re-oil / light grease.

If it's weight driven then as gravity is a constant then only a loose pendulum, drastic temperature change or intermittent wheel friction is the problem. Is the clock firmly fixed to the wall? It could sway imperceptably in tandum with the pendulum and cause timekeeping problems....

Have fun and let us know....... Your clock should keep within a minute a day if in good order


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Harry, will put my Inspector Clouseau hat on and investigate.... :wallbash:

Mike


----------

